# Tasmania, your turn has arrived...



## JohnnyDee (Mar 21, 2016)

Will need to extend an invite to our neighbours in Tassie for their participation on the forum soon enough.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-08/ride-sharing-now-legal-in-tasmania-uber-by-christmas/8004928

_"Today, I am delighted to announce that ride-sharing is now legal in Tasmania," Transport Minister Rene Hidding said in a statement, adding the move had been prompted by the Tasmanian Young Liberals.

"I now look forward to an announcement in the near future about a starting date for Uber before Christmas."_


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

so tasmania will end up with 100 drivers for a 300 population #sorrynotsorry lol.


----------

